# Civil Service List



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Why in the hell was the cert list topic closed, I had a question I wanted to ask, I guess all the positve dialoge was too much.

Here is my question, this is out of pure curiosity. Say town X is hiring 5 cops and the list has 50 names on it and they are sending out cards and get into the 40s. What happens if Joe Blow puts his name on the list via the web site and it lands him say #22 seeing how they already went through that part of the list what happens? Does he automatically get a card since he would have if his name was on the list to begin with or is he shit out of luck cause the cards already went out?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I would think out of luck because the cards went out. The Chief would have asked for a list of who was on it that day so the person wasn't on the list that day etc.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Macop said:


> Why in the hell was the cert list topic closed, I had a question I wanted to ask, I guess all the positve dialoge was too much.
> 
> Here is my question, this is out of pure curiosity. Say town X is hiring 5 cops and the list has 50 names on it and they are sending out cards and get into the 40s. What happens if Joe Blow puts his name on the list via the web site and it lands him say #22 seeing how they already went through that part of the list what happens? Does he automatically get a card since he would have if his name was on the list to begin with or is he shit out of luck cause the cards already went out?


MACOP, NO!!!!
If he wasnt there when the certifcation list was sent to whatever town, and they hit the 40's its like he was never there, however, when they request more names whatever new names are on the list that didnt receive card will get one. Dont worry


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Alright I know this has been covered before but I am still confused, If a town is hiring two cops how many names do they pull? My town is hiring two and they pulled 17 names which covered 5 different scores.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

17, I thought the formula was 2+1 for each position sought. So that would be 6, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thanks b-dogga, although that doesnt apply to my situation, I was just curious, call me.


----------



## Ds820 (Aug 29, 2005)

If your town is hiring 2 police officers, they will be interviewing 5 officers. Formula goes like this: Number of positions multiplied by 2 plus 1.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Could be several ties on the list.......in that case they send everyone a card.


----------

